# Wedgie-less underwear



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

My 4 year old DD frequently complains that her underwear is uncomfortable and gives her wedgies. She has always been sensitive to uncomfortable, tight, or scratchy clothing. We've tried different styles and sizes without much success, but it seems like the only brand in the stores here is Hanes. Can anyone recommend a brand that is really comfortable and doesn't ride up? I think maybe I've heard good things about Hanna Andersson?


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

Hanna Andersson is the only way to go! My girls have been wearing them for nearly 6 years now. They are a bit spendy, but seriously they last forever. They have a good size range, so they can wear them for years usually.


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

As a mom to a kiddo with big time sensory issues, we have had good success with Hanna Andersson .. the problem is, they are pricey! But when compared to the daily tantrums and freakouts we had before deciding to splurge on the Hannas, the price is easier to bear. She sells 2 kinds - one is a lower-riding brief, the other a high rise. My DD prefers the former. I'd reccommend you only get one pack (they are 3 to a pack and rather staggeringly priced at something like $36 a pack!) and see if they are a success before buying more. The good thing is that unlike cheaper undies (such as those sold at Gap Kids, etc), they will not develop holes, sagging elastic, etc. These expensive undies have greatly lessesed my DD's sensory freak outs when trying to get her off to school in the morning - a blessing! Good luck with combatting the wedgies.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Another vote for Hanna's! DD1 will not wear any other kind. I didn't think she would like them at first because DD1 is a very thin child and the hanna undies were a bit baggy on her, she wears a small I think, but she very quickly asked for more pairs. And they really do last for years, we have two sets that have been washed many, many times over and I can not tell. I just wish they made them in my size!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, Hanna Andersson. My DD likes the higher rise ones. They are pricey, but the smalls lasted from age 2-6. No kidding. At 6.5, I just got her mediums. And I sold her smalls here. We had 26 pairs. So, they were well worth it.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

My DD is the exact same way!!! We've gone through a million pairs of undies trying to find something she will wear.

Unfortunately, we can't afford Hanna's but we did find a wonderful solution - Hanes Boys ComfortSoft Briefs.
http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...teID=210054841

They have a full back so no wedgie and the waistband and leg openings are covered with fabric and there are no tags! DD adores these and never, ever complains. She doesn't even realize they're boys undies.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hanna Andersson is good but be sure and order a size larger than what your child is. My DD didn't like how Hanna felt. They are bikini style and they rode up more than the Hanes or Fruit of the Loom.

Also, make sure you are buying the right size. Measure her waist before buying them. My DD is only 6 yrs old but wears a size 8 in undies. They shrink up a lot. I also buy her the "briefs" because they have wider sides and fit better on her and don't ride up.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Hanna Andersson is a great bet because they offer two different styles, the elastic is encased, and they do wash well. The cotton naturally will shrink a bit over time, espec. if you wear them for years. Both dd and ds have loved these. We have also had petit bateau which is a slimmer fit, and actually preferred by my children. Wears super well. Recently dd wanted a "thinner" fit so we are trying clayson's (not sure of sp.) I don't think these will hold up quite as well, but they seem to have more elastic so they don't bunch up. It's all pricey, butfor us we've been OK with that as the quality is good and the kids are comfy.

BTW, Hanna's can often be found at really reduced prices at their outlet stores. I would call, see what's in stock and have it shipped. Mine were 50% off.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hanna! They're the only undies my dd will wear. They're pricey, IMO, but very, very worth it.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

I bought a bunch of boxers from WAHM's on Hyena cart







! My elder daughter and son LOVE them and esp. since they can pick out their own fabrics!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Sarah's Prints makes equally good quality (though not organic) slightly less pricey. VERY comfortable, with excellent tushie coverage.









Eta addy:

$6 ea min 3

So same price as Hanna. Make sure w/the Hanna's that you get the CLASSIC, not the hipsters.


----------



## blazer (May 6, 2007)

Another vote for Hanna Anderson, after we passed thru the majopr PT phase we have had the same 12 pair for almost 1.5 years and they still look brand new. No stretching, fading, holes, loose seams and most imporantly No digging wedgies out of her rear!

We have both styles, the boxy "boy" cut ones we are in a small and the hipster style we have a medium. I usually picked them up when they are have a sale/coupon, usually 10-15%.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Hanna underwear is great. And it is NOT $36 a pack, as a PP said! Holy joe. I think the regular price of a 3-pack is $18, but I only buy it on sale. I just got a bunch of 3-packs on sale for $5 each, which i the best price I've ever seen. Normally it's $10 on sale, or i have seen 1-packs on sale at outlets for $2.

They are very high quality so you really only need 6 pairs or so (assuming you do laundry a lot, like we do, LOL) and you can hand them down from kid to kid.

They also can be worn for a few years - my DD has been wearing the same size for 2 years now, and I think it will last another year.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you for the recommendations! I'm definitely going to call the Hanna outlet.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
Unfortunately, we can't afford Hanna's but we did find a wonderful solution - Hanes Boys ComfortSoft Briefs.
http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...teID=210054841

They have a full back so no wedgie and the waistband and leg openings are covered with fabric and there are no tags! DD adores these and never, ever complains. She doesn't even realize they're boys undies.

That was going to be my first suggestion. DD wears the girls version of these, but she is not very underwear sensative. DS wears the boxer brief version of these and will actually wear underwear on occasion.







He is 6.5 and these were the first ones we found that he would consistently (and I mean more than once a month) wear. He still goes commando much of the time, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee* 
Thank you for the recommendations! I'm definitely going to call the Hanna outlet.

Darn, I didn't get to make the recommendation!

Ours (Woodinville) had the unders on 1/2 off recently, I don't know if they still do. Good luck!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

We buy boy underwear it covers the rear end better than girl underwear does.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

My 5 1/2 yr old prefers Hanna's. He says they are more comfy and don't get stuck in his bum. LOL


----------



## Bird Girl (Mar 12, 2007)

Gymboree makes good undies, too. My DD likes them as well as her Hanna Anderson ones.


----------



## aschmied (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll toss in a new one here. My DD has the same issues, but our favorites are the Under The Nile ones. Boys HA are good too. Babe crying!....


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am sure you have already checked this, but just in case you haven't, make sure that she is not putting it on backwards and make sure pants and tights aren't on backwards either. If she is dressing herself it may be that you are not noticing that things are on backwards until later in the day and even bigger sizes will bunch up on a child if they are on backwards. DD is forever unbunching her underwear because she refuses to switch it around once it is on and it is usually on backwards.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bird Girl* 
Gymboree makes good undies, too. My DD likes them as well as her Hanna Anderson ones.

I was about to say the same thing.

My dd has sensory issues with many clothing items. She'll only wear old navy socks. 3/4 length sleeves make her freak. She can can't stand long night gowns when she sleeps (the feeling against her legs gets her). No shirts with buttons, I tend to stick with cotton shirts. She hates tights, so we do leggings with shirts in winter.

SO with her long list of issues (there's more) I was happy to see she really was comfortable in the Gymboree underwear. In the Fall I was able to get a bunch of underwear on sale for $1.50 a piece, granted they are all the exact same (stripped with a heart in the front) but dd likes the way they feel.


----------

